# Zymol Concours Vs Swissvax Best Of Show



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok Guys..not looking for opinions...just photographic representations of these two waxes...im trying to decide which one to purchase. Pictures speak louder than words...

Cheers.
Ben.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I have both here. Though I have only tried the my BOS here so far and I love it, best wax I have used to date.

Going to do a 50/50 Split on a panel with the Concours and BOS when I strip off the winter sealants in March.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Benji_406coupe said:


> Ok Guys..not looking for opinions...just photographic representations of these two waxes...im trying to decide which one to purchase. Pictures speak louder than words...
> 
> Cheers.
> Ben.


I'm in exactly the same boat as you!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

If you can wait til Saturday for some Concours pics.....:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

**sits back and waits for the arguments to start ***


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Not from me matey  not from me - most I've spent on a wax (my Destiny cost me nowt) so it'd better be good


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Or me, if I like the sampler I will be adding a full sized pot to the collection in the Spring


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

lol shaun...yeh thats why i want piccys! haha!

...mmm...tester pots would be ideal!! how do you get them...how much are they?

cheers guys.

>eagerly awaiting pix andy!<


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Some best BOS pics here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=20935

Will update the thread with some proper pics on Sat/Sun


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Here are some *Best of Show*:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just to add to the list of pics of Best of Show:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

To be honest, i think you can actually only genuinely tell a difference when you see the car in person, i could post a pic of my car, tell you its finished with Souveran etc but in reality it was turtle wax or Mer and 99% would believe me  

just my opinion though


----------



## Andy947 (Sep 25, 2006)

Clark said:


> To be honest, i think you can actually only genuinely tell a difference when you see the car in person, i could post a pic of my car, tell you its finished with Souveran etc but in reality it was turtle wax or Mer and 99% would believe me
> 
> just my opinion though


Finally, someone who open aldmits that pics of cars on the web can easily hide the facts.

I could take heaps of pictures of cars that look like absolute minters, yet in reality are utter sheds, you see them everyday in car adverts. . . .


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

agreed, but he asked.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Clark said:


> To be honest, i think you can actually only genuinely tell a difference when you see the car in person, i could post a pic of my car, tell you its finished with Souveran etc but in reality it was turtle wax or Mer and 99% would believe me
> 
> just my opinion though


I agree.

You can reach a gold standard and the photos look virtually identical from Collinite 915 up to a very high end wax, but the difference has to be appreciated in person.

I also find that garage shots with good lighting can look amazing even with the cheapest of waxes.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I know he did ask for pics but as i say it was only my opinion.

take the pics we put up of the A4 with Vintage on last week for example, it looked very good in the pics but in reality it looked so much more wetter and slicker than it showed on screen


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Agreed with the above, its very difficult to photogrpah the quality of a finish and get the nuances that individual waxes add to the paint, but just responding to a request.  :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Some very nice pics in this thread that's for sure!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Some good points on this thread. When I did my write up on BOS, I mentioned that depth wise there was nothing in it between that and the Onyx. What was clear to the eye was the higher surface gloss and the fantastic surface finish to the touch. Neither can be represented in pictures.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> To be honest, i think you can actually only genuinely tell a difference when you see the car in person, i could post a pic of my car, tell you its finished with Souveran etc but in reality it was turtle wax or Mer and 99% would believe me
> 
> just my opinion though


:thumb: Well said that man.


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

agreed with the above, most of its in the prep and what you do before the wax obviously...just really wanted to see some finished results thats all.

Cheers!

nice motors by the way!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

No problems Ben, preperation is they key but if you want a high end but not silly priced wax you really are hard pushed to beat BoS. The pictures more than justify both the finish and the wax.


----------



## Bob G (Jan 30, 2007)

*my Zymol Saga.*

I have tried several of the Zymol car waxes Carbon, concours, destiny and vintage developed for Gary Wales 1947 Mark VI Franay Bentley that I helped detail for Gary wales and chuck Bennett.

I really got the fevor for Zymol when visiting a highline auto accessories store called Beverly Hills motoring back in the early 1990s. Zymol had just come out and chuck Bennett was making in roads to sell his high line of custom forumulations to weathly car collectors. What better place to fine these people than Pebble Beach and every other important Concours Event in the USA and Europe.

I guess the smell and uniqueness drew me in. High line cosmetics for your autommobile and talking with Chuck Bennett was like someone who was super charged and you could feel the energy like a beem of light just pulling you in.
boy Charles is a Salesman. So is Gary Wales.

I acidently meet Charles Bennett at Beverly Hills motoring in 1991 and chuck took a liking or an intrest to me when he realized I was intrested in Concours detail work. So Charles told me if I wanted to talk more about his product that I could meet hi later that evening at Gary's home were they were finishing off the detail and Chuck was going to be putting on The HD Cleanse andthe new Vintage (Vin Tage) wax on the Black Bentley. When I arrived the only work chuck was doing was phone calls , guess who he put to work on the Bentley product swaps for labor?? Hum I think Charles and Gary made out on that deal more than I did.

At about 10M I informed my wife we would be joining the crew to monteray for Pebble beach. My wife who knows my adventurious nature with automobiles agreed to join me on our trek .

I do not want to bore you any more but that was my indoctration into the Zymol world of wax and the proper world of Concours compitition. I would like to end this story for now and continue it only if asked .

BOB GECO 
USA 
PART TWO TO BE CONTINUED (MY ZYMOL SAGA)


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> To be honest, i think you can actually only genuinely tell a difference when you see the car in person, i could post a pic of my car, tell you its finished with Souveran etc but in reality it was turtle wax or Mer and 99% would believe me
> 
> just my opinion though


I've said this before, preparation, abilty to remove defect levels (paint depth time etc) the LSPs are becoming increasingly difficult to tell the difference between.

I have used Zymol Concours, and applied by hand - great results, but bar the durability, I can put XMT finihsing glaze on a car, top with Souveran and it will look just as good.

I have also seen and tried BoS, results wise I did not see any difference.

For me the only difference was ease of use - so I'd be buying BoS.

Its a Personal Opinion thing IHMO.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bob G said:


> I have tried several of the Zymol car waxes Carbon, concours, destiny and vintage developed for Gary Wales 1947 Mark VI Franay Bentley that I helped detail for Gary wales and chuck Bennett.
> 
> I really got the fevor for Zymol when visiting a highline auto accessories store called Beverly Hills motoring back in the early 1990s. Zymol had just come out and chuck Bennett was making in roads to sell his high line of custom forumulations to weathly car collectors. What better place to fine these people than Pebble Beach and every other important Concours Event in the USA and Europe.
> 
> ...


Might be worth starting a new thread for the full story. Concours prep for pebble beach would be an intresting next level.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Might be worth starting a new thread for the full story. Concours prep for pebble beach would be an intresting next level.


Absolutely! Certainly a story I would like to hear.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

It did not quite go as planned for me. Wanted some BOS pics of the car when I rolled it out the garage this morning but at -3 it did not happen, by the time I had done the 200 odd miles it was not really looking to best of show anymore!



















Luckily a quick was with Swissol shampoo and a QD with Pinnacle Cystral Mist is looks as good as it did this morning now.

1 layer or BOS over 2 layes of Onyx, washed and qd as described above.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

i really like your pics Rich :thumb:


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

cheers for the pics guys & the advice...

...and due to the price i can get the concours for i will be getting...yep!... the concours. :driver: 

will post pics in a few weeks of the concours on a rather decent motor! I reckon it would look pretty much the same side-by-side with the BOS.

:thumb:


----------

